# Thrashing "The Rash"



## Guest (Jul 11, 2000)

Good morning Everyone,I checked the chat room last night but nobody there. Stacey, I did see your invitation to chat a little later but by that time I was zonked and had to go to bed. Maybe next Monday night....Went to the doctor yesterday afternoon and had the EKG, Chest X-Ray, blood drawn, urinalysis. Then saw the doctor. He said this rash appears to be an allergic reaction of some kind but, of course, he had no idea what the allergen(s) is/are. Said he could send me to an allergist to have me tested for various allergens. I said, "thanks, but no thanks". I have neither the time, money, or the inclination to go do that. I live out here in the country with oak trees, pine trees, cedar trees, sassafras trees, a bunch of other trees that I don't even know the names of. Fields and fields of noxious weeds, a sweet and much-loved cat and dog (who, no doubt, produce dander), a house full of "dust bunnies" which harbor dust mites. An above-ground swimming pool with chlorine in it. Avoidance is out of the question with the exception of any food allergies that might turn up. Those allergy tests are not cheap and not totally reliable, or so I've read.Anyway, he prescribed a 12-day course of Prednisone, a steroid/anti-inflamatory and Zyrtec which is an antihistamine, 10 mg taken at bedtime.The Prednisone is an interesting one. The tablets are 10 mg each, divided into varying dosages in 3-day blocks of time.Day 1-3: 2 tabs A.M. and P.M.Day 4-6: 1-1/2 tabs A.M. and P.M.Day 6-8: 1 tab A.M. and P.M.Day 9-12: 1/2 tab A.M. and P.M.I took all four of yesterday's tabs yesterday evening when I got home (per doctor's order). It's almost 3 A.M. here now and some of the rash remains, but mercifully, the itching has almost stopped! (It gave a whole new meaning to "wishing you could crawl out of your skin.") LOLAnyway, we just have to be thankful for life's little blessings as they come along. As a side note here, point of information for our Canadian and Australian friends. Some time in the recent past, the air quality in the state of Texas became the dirtiest in the nation and the city of Houston wrested from Los Angeles the dubious honor of "the city with the most air pollution."So...how'd I end up here? Just another of the many "lucky breaks" in my life, I guess.







Wishing everybody a good day. Be gentle with yourself and others.Talk to you later..calida


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2000)

Hi Calida,Any chance of cleaning up the air before I get there in Sept??I'm coming from Australia for my first overseas holiday, so very nervous about how I'm going to cope.But if you could blow away all the yukky air that would be good (only joking!!!)


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2000)

Sorry Montanna, doubtful we can do it by September.







That's a tall order and Texas is a VERY BIG state. Most of the pollution, I think, centers around Houston because of the large number of refineries just east and south of them on the Gulf. Nevertheless, the U.S. is a very beautiful country and I truly do hope you enjoy your visit here.calida


----------

